# thermometer probe holders



## smokeymose

I've been trying to find a good (easy) way to position a  digital probe to get the temp inside my Masterbuilt. I've noticed some pics where they are held by small chunks of wood. Do they need to be wet or something, or do they just not get hot enough to worry about? It sure looks like a simple solution.


----------



## rabbithutch

Use a potato.  I use a very small one or just a chunk cut from one.  It needs to be wide enough to span at least 3 rods on the grill, IME, and thick enough to hold the probe roughly parallel to the grill surface.  I usually try to get the probe into the potato at a slightly upward angle without the cable resting on the grill.  I do this in my MES and I do it in my mini-WSM and when I'm smoking with my Weber OTG.


----------



## smokeymose

IMG_0593.JPG



__ smokeymose
__ Sep 19, 2015





I've heard of the potato method, too.  Does it get mushy or anything on a long cook? I suppose you have the option of eating it when you're done [emoji]9786[/emoji] Trying the wood block today to see what happens...


----------



## bbqwillie

Get you a toilet paper roll and cut it 1" deep and fill it with some high temp silicone. Let the silicone set up a day or two and then cut the paper off the outside then cure it in your oven at 450-500 degrees. Take an ice pick and punch a hole in the middle and then slide your grate probe through it. Problem solved. Make a couple of you want to and space them along the probe. Works great and you can use them forever. Easy to clean too.


----------



## tropics

SmokeyMose said:


> I've been trying to find a good (easy) way to position a digital probe to get the temp inside my Masterbuilt. I've noticed some pics where they are held by small chunks of wood. Do they need to be wet or something, or do they just not get hot enough to worry about? It sure looks like a simple solution.


SM I use a magnet from Harbor Freight on the ceiling,hangs at the level I am cooking.

Richie

The cork rings are so you can see it













Temp Probe.JPG



__ tropics
__ Sep 19, 2015


----------



## smokeymose

Tropics, I like that. You wouldn't lose any grate space and could raise or lower the probe to suit.
BBQ Willie that sound nice, too, but I'd need a picture of the finished product. I,m having a hard time following.. So many ideas, guys. This is great!


----------



## tumbleweed1

I do the potato thing in mine.













Pork Butt 4- getting started.jpg



__ tumbleweed1
__ May 17, 2015






TW


----------



## bbqwillie

tropics said:


> SM I use a magnet from Harbor Freight on the ceiling,hangs at the level I am cooking.
> 
> Richie
> 
> The cork rings are so you can see it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Temp Probe.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ tropics
> __ Sep 19, 2015


Now that's a good idea!


----------



## smokeymose

Well the wood block held up and even came out with a drip badge of courage. Thought I'd throw in a couple of pics of the "test subjects". Wings and ABTs...


----------



## smokeymose

IMG_0596.JPG



__ smokeymose
__ Sep 19, 2015


----------



## smokeymose

IMG_0600.JPG



__ smokeymose
__ Sep 19, 2015


----------



## smokeymose

What is that,Tumbleweed, a big ol' shoulder ?


----------



## joe black

It's too easy to go to Amazon and get therm grate clips for a couple of bucs and they will easily attach to your grates.


----------



## rabbithutch

Potato will bake if it's on long enough.

I've got a bunch of the grill grate clips but find them inconvenient to use on my Weber set up.  That's where I use a potato.  Same is true sometimes in my MES.  Potato lets me position the probe front to back instead of side to side which is what the clip requires.


----------



## LanceR

Poking it through a wad of aluminum foil work as well as anything.....

Lance


----------



## tumbleweed1

SmokeyMose said:


> What is that,Tumbleweed, a big ol' shoulder ?


Yep....

TW


----------



## gary s

*Good evening and welcome to the forum, from a pretty nice day here in East Texas, and the best site on the web. Lots of great people with tons of information on just about  everything.*

*Gary*


----------



## r2 builders

Magnet
Jumping on an old thread 
I have been looking for a simple way to place a probe in my smoker. 
The magnet looks like a good solution for me.
I can place several magnets in my chamber at different levels which would give me ease of placement. 
Have you had any issues with heat transference from the chamber through the magnet to the probe versus the probe on the rack?

r2


----------

